# CBO Legal Management Module Test



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

So do you have to bring a box of all 9 books to take this test?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 13, 2013)

No just the ICC book on legal aspects of code administration


----------



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> No just the ICC book on legal aspects of code administration


I assume you took it?


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 13, 2013)

I used only a paperback Blacks Law Dictionary and the rest is common sense and practice history.

If you haven't been sued alot you should be in good shape


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 13, 2013)

I took mine back when we still used clay tablets. So my advice is a little dated.

I used Black's and maybe the legal aspects book. It has been almost 20 years, I must be old, since my test. But you should be OK with some experience under your belt.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks.  I just hit the 10 year anniversary of my first ICC certification last month and the Legal exam is my last and final hurdle to MCP.


----------



## north star (Jul 13, 2013)

*= = =*

Jeff,

When I took my CBO Legal & Management test, I took the Legal Aspects

of Code Administration, ...other books from the CBO Module,  ...the IPMC

and the IFC......Yes, the IFC !......There were 2 or 3 questions on records

management / retention out of the Fire Code that were actually on the

test.

Wishing you the best of luck on the test......Let us know when you become

an MCP !   



*= = =*


----------



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks.  Waiting for my legal book to arrive


----------



## fatboy (Jul 13, 2013)

I foolishly toted all the referenced books......PITA!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds like I will just take 2 to be safe.  Legal and IFC


----------



## RJJ (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff: No I stopped taking tests after Baltimore Hearings! Just disgusted and then they turned the lights off. I had taken the on line course and have the book. So you are going for your MCP good luck. I had at one point thought it would be something I wanted but not sure. Maybe burned out!? I read the other  day the Mt was working on the electrical and kinda made me think about it again.

Then the tide changed and the fish were moving in and that thought got replaced. The online test was easy. best of luck!


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

legal aspects.. when I took it, there were some case law questions that came directly out of Legal Aspects. That's the only book I used.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 15, 2013)

The Legal Management test is fairly easy to pass if you have had experience with human resources, finances, and equal rights.......... I referenced the legal management book once or twice about legal cases and shot from the hip on the rest..

Remember, you are still called a doctor if you make 75.... on the medical exam.


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 16, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Remember, you are still called a doctor if you make 75.... on the medical exam.


I've always heard, 'What do you call the guy who graduated last in his class at Annapolis?'

'Sir!'


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 16, 2013)

I took all the books too. It makes you look important. But I don't remember anything about the test or the books.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> I took all the books too. It makes you look important. *But I don't remember anything about the test or the books.*


It was all a blur, the opposite of slow motion until they handed me my PASSED paper.  Is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2013)

More like a college course, passed now I can clear the hard drive and learn something else??


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jul 16, 2013)

I took in all the books. Lots of legal questions, administrative ones too. Some answers were directly out of Robert O'Bannon's Code Admin book. I don't like to take anything for granted, as carrying the books into the building is no big deal. Not passing is!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jul 16, 2013)

i also took all of the required books with me, they asked a few questions out of the Human Resource book, i felt like i pretty much used all of the books, i had a lot out of legal management.


----------



## Rpitre (Jun 21, 2019)

Chad Pasquini said:


> i also took all of the required books with me, they asked a few questions out of the Human Resource book, i felt like i pretty much used all of the books, i had a lot out of legal management.


You took the new cbo test?


----------



## Rpitre (Jun 21, 2019)

Does any body has any good information on the new CBO test ,that youcan share with me,I would appreciate it. I'm studying for my legal right now.. thanks


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2019)

I too am looking for new information


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 15, 2019)

Me three!!


----------

